# Names for stickers



## Erik (May 4, 2006)

Hi, I know Pochmann's method now (finaly), I can easily solve cubes with that. I can do bits of it with my eyes closed too and I know how to make the cykels. I only have to got names for all stickers. You guys have names for every sticker right? So each edge has got 2 names and corners 3. Which names do you guys use for stickers? I ran out of inspiration  (and I'm a bit lazy aswell I have to admit) :unsure:


----------



## pjgat09 (May 6, 2006)

I had the same problem, so I "borrowed" some from Stefan's page. I ended up with WO having no name, so I named it a whitehole. 
Heres the list of my names: http://cube.ionws.com/peter/Misc/names.dat
WG is crossed out because I never use it. Also remember that corners can use the same names as edges. Good luck!


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 6, 2006)

You have to come up with a lot of them yourself, so that they are something to you, cuz then they are easier to remember...


----------

